# Cannondale Trade-in Policy?



## mjjones (Aug 11, 2004)

Anyone out there know if Cannondale still has a trade-in policy? If so, how does it work?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I called several dealers in my area. Cannondale allows you a rebate when trading in your old frame. I'm not sure that they will extend that offer to non Cannondale frames. However, they told me that I could purchased a Six 13 frameset (standard bottom bracket) for $1800 on the frame trade in policy (currently own a CAAD4).

I guess if you have all the components, it could be something that is of interest. If you have a fairly older machine, you might just be better off selling your bike and purchasing a fully built bike. A Six 13 with Zonda wheels and Centaur wheels retails for about $3000.

Claude


----------

